# Re-Engineered Pen Blank



## rdabpenman

I did a while back while turning wood pen blanks to make future pen blanks.
In this case I saved the lathe wood shavings while turning laminated pen blanks made using Bloodwood, Wenge, Ash and Red Oak.

I cast the shavings using a Sierra tube, Resin Saver mold and Polyester Resin. Finished with 400 grit, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Hut Ultra Gloss and dressed up with a Black Titanium/Titanium Gold Elegant Beauty.

Les

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

That looks awesome....kinda like fall camo.


----------



## healeydays

Les,

Outstanding pen. What color did you do the tube or reverse paint? 

Mike


----------



## rdabpenman

healeydays said:


> Les,
> 
> Outstanding pen. What color did you do the tube or reverse paint?
> 
> Mike



Mike,
No need to do any painting as the brass tube is completely covered with the wood shavings.

Les


----------



## healeydays

rdabpenman said:


> Mike,
> No need to do any painting as the brass tube is completely covered with the wood shavings.
> 
> Les



Ok, now I get what you did. You using CA or epoxy for the stickum?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Les - I keep looking at this one. I think its one of my top three of your pens, and that is an elite group. Its probably my #1 but you have come up with so many innovative and new designs I honestly cant keep track of them all. You are truly a master of your craft. Hats off!  to you
Scott


----------



## rdabpenman

healeydays said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike,
> No need to do any painting as the brass tube is completely covered with the wood shavings.
> 
> Les
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I get what you did. You using CA or epoxy for the stickum?
Click to expand...


I spray the tube with Elmer's Spray Adhesive and then saturate the blank with Thin CA prior to casting.

Les


----------



## healeydays

Simplicity, I love it.


----------



## manbuckwal

Very Nice ! Thanks for sharing your techniques !


----------



## marc82much

rdabpenman said:


> I did a while back while turning wood pen blanks to make future pen blanks.
> In this case I saved the lathe wood shavings while turning laminated pen blanks made using Bloodwood, Wenge, Ash and Red Oak.
> 
> I cast the shavings using a Sierra tube, Resin Saver mold and Polyester Resin. Finished with 400 grit, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Hut Ultra Gloss and dressed up with a Black Titanium/Titanium Gold Elegant Beauty.
> 
> Les



Very nice, great pics.


----------



## NCWoodArt

If you cast a few extras i would be in for a trade for one of them. paper with dead presidents on it or burl pen blanks. This is a great idea I wish I was up to speed on casting but I am no where near ready to take that plunge yet.

Bill


----------



## ssgmeader

Les out of curiosity? did you use any coloring agent in the resin? or is that strictly achieved from the shavings? I ask because I have some Gaboon Ebony and American Holly shavings I'd like to try this with, but am unsure if I should go with clear resin or add some color.


----------



## rdabpenman

ssgmeader said:


> Les out of curiosity? did you use any coloring agent in the resin? or is that strictly achieved from the shavings? I ask because I have some Gaboon Ebony and American Holly shavings I'd like to try this with, but am unsure if I should go with clear resin or add some color.



William I use clear PR for all of my Re-Engineered blanks to get the true natural color of the timber shavings.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

Another nicely done blank Les!

Are you using the PTownStubby molds? Blue with the 'nipples' to hold the tube suspended(think they are 'ResinSaver molds').....



Scott (Les is a master turner) B


----------



## rdabpenman

SDB777 said:


> Another nicely done blank Les!
> 
> Are you using the PTownStubby molds? Blue with the 'nipples' to hold the tube suspended(think they are 'ResinSaver molds').....
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (Les is a master turner) B



Scott,
I use the pink colored Resinsaver's.

Les


----------



## longbeard

Little late to this party but, great looking blank Les, ive also had 4 bags of shavings for sometime now just haven't done anything with them yet


----------

